# alright, I must know



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

What is the big thing with synthetic 2-stroke oil? what makes it better than the old stuff?

Also, is synthetic 2-stroke oil like synthetic car oil? once you use synthetic, you can't use the other stuff?

I've had so many customers ask me and I hate telling them that I don't really know, cause that makes ME look bad cause they are looking up to me for the answer, so I must know!

thank you


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

There are more,but here's one I found by Googling. Happy reading.
http://www.snowgoer.com/output.cfm?id=1051903


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know where you heard about switching, but not only can you switch between mineral based and synthetic (in a four-stroke), you can blend them as long as you keep the viscosity the same. In fact, you can BUY a blend, as Ford has used and sold for years. WalMart sells it. As for switching in a 2-stroke, it won't know the difference.
Synthetic oils definitely have some edges over mineral oils, especially in the heat-resistance dept. Some claim to have a higher loading ability, but I haven't read up on that aspect.

Mineral oils will promote exhaust system clogging more than the syn. oils, as well as have the other features such as heat resistance, so it's in your favor to recommend them. Sticky rings are another reason to use an oil that's cleaner burning, so unless you like doing top end rebuilds...

RedMax converted to a blend, and kept the price the same so we're happy. Stihl's syn. oil is very expensive, so the mineral based mix oil sells best for reasons of price alone.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

i can tell you right now that the makita's (concrete saws) need the synthetic. you can use oil if you want but you'll be replacing the pistons/cylinder more often. i usually add a little more oil to the mix with the gas cause of the ethanol.


----------



## indypower500 (Mar 13, 2009)

2 cycle Synthetic oils run cooler, lube better, burn more completely thus leaving much less residue and smoke less. 
4 cycle oils do all that plus get better gas mileage and lasts longer.
EPA says my truck should get 17mpg highway. I get 20-22 mpg highway with my 03 Dodge Ram 1500 and have used synthetic oil from the first oil change. I also only change the oil once a year. (change the filter every 4,000 miles).


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

I talked to a molbil tech and he said the synthetic is great for all 2 & 4 cycle engines the only draw back is on older engines that have used only conventional oil when you switch the synthetic finds every worn place and will leak.


----------



## indypower500 (Mar 13, 2009)

bgbass said:


> I talked to a molbil tech and he said the synthetic is great for all 2 & 4 cycle engines the only draw back is on older engines that have used only conventional oil when you switch the synthetic finds every worn place and will leak.


This is true. That is why it is recomended to change to Synthetic (in cars) sooner than 10,000 miles. I would also recomend changing to synthetic oil in mowers and such before 25 hours. Switching in 2-cycles can be done anytime as they burn the oil.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I use all synthetics in everything I use, 4 stroke and 2 stroke. Alot of people will tell you that oil is oil and there is no difference between brand names. 
However I have seen too many times that this statement is indeed false. For example try taking Home depot brand Power care brand 2-stroke oil and Stihl 2 stroke oil, then run them in identical units. You will see the diffrence in 1-2 years between the oil dripping, carbon clogged unit that was run on power care brand oil and the clean power unit run on Stihl brand oil.
Im not a Stihl spokesperson here  Im basing my statement off of me and my neighbor who own the same Echo string trimmer, I run mine on Stihl oil and my neighbor buys the cheapest oil he can find  Now his trimmer is in my repair shop. 

Bottom line, synthetic good quality 2 stroke oil saves engine's lives


----------

